# Prostate massage-slightly graphic



## lifeisbetterthanalternat (Apr 24, 2012)

I have recently read about how great this can feel for a man. 

I don't have any particular hangups about it being remotely gay or strange. I have come to find out that many men find this enjoyable. 

I recently told my wife that i would like to try this. she seems to be willing to try and am considering buying a specialty toy for it. I So what is the best way to do this..to avoid smell, mess. How do people fit this into their sex lives. Do you have sex then have a happy ending prostate-massage style? Do one set of hands work on the backside and the others work on the frank and beans????? 

Are there women out there that would think less of their man if he enjoyed this? I mean my wife seems to be willing to try it but (excuse the pun) wonder wow she may react if I really start to enjoy it.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My SO is the one that wanted to try it out on me, and since I like playing with her butt sometimes, turnaround is fair play. 

First piece of advice, keep the playground clean. Same as for anal sex with her. Do your business, take a shower, good to go. Keep dark towels around to cleanup with. 

Second comment... We've used fingers (with and without gloves) and toys. A small prostate massager worked best for me. 

Third... She used one hand on the toy, or I'd use the toy, while she focused on a BJ. 

Finally, while we were expecting fireworks, it wasn't that big of a deal for me. Really, the biggest effect was that it "forced" an orgasm what I didn't think I had one left in me. But it was no more powerful. 

Maybe someday we'll do a threesome with someone who's done it before and see if we missed something. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Lots of lube, trimmed fingernails. 

Move slowly, pay close attention to partner's rhythm and muscle contractions. Use a circulation motion or "come hither" on the prostate.

It's actually not very messy usually, and makes for a nice complement to bj, handjob or PIV. Whatever your fancy.

Not having a prostate, I don't know how it actually feels, but he seems to enjoy it fairly regularly.


----------



## Don-Juan (Sep 1, 2013)

Here's my take, I had a "prostate massage" (that's what he called it) from my urologist, I can't imagine that would be fun, no matter who did it ( including the wife!) :~o
That experience has scared me off........ I do not want!


----------



## HappyGilmore (Jul 20, 2014)

Like all the posters ahead of me said, make sure you are clean, that plenty of lubricant is used, and keep towels handy. 

Another heads up: it may not be fireworks the first time. In fact, you may not feel much of anything. It takes practice, especially when using a prostate massager. But keep trying, because apparently this can be quite enjoyable for a man (I'm a woman, so I can't testify personally how it feels).


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Had my first exam with my Doc a few years ago

He's an ex Navy Doc so I am sure he has heard everything

When he was putting the glove on he looks at me and asks me

"What are you afraid of "?

I said Doc......... I'm afraid I'm gonna like it

55


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm sure the doc loved that commen 55.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I've never had but like the OP would love to try.

Sadly my wife thinks BJ are simply disgusting and I am a pervert for wanting them (which she has never done).

Theer is more chance of hell freezing over than my wife giving me a prostate massage. (or a bj or enjoying sex)

I'll go to my grave a 'pmv' - prostate massage virgin!

Goot luck to the OP.


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

We have sort of tried it once, it felt nice, and a bit strange. I don't think Mrs Red quite found the spot, she agreed. I expressed that I would like to try it again sometime. Hopefully she is feeling adventurous soon.


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

prostate massage has become a HUGE part of my sex life. the orgasms i have are MUCH better than anything i'd ever had before. i started with an aneros "butt plug". it is meant to be inserted and left inside. you flex your kegel muscles and it squeezes the toy against the prostate. it feels nice in conjunction with penis stimulation. 

this really helped me get in touch with my prostate. with time, you realize that all orgasms emanate from the prostate whether it is stimulated or not. you feel it start down there and the explode into a typical orgasm. getting BJs or having PIV while that toy is in is incredible.

soon after, i realize that thrusting against my prostate is what i really needed. i got an njoy pure wand which is a dramatically curved steel toy. with lube it slides in easily and quickly finds the right spot. never having mine own fingers in there, it feels like it hooks behind the p spot and compresses it. getting a HJ or BJ while i thrust short/fast strokes against my prostate results in the best orgasms i've ever had. also, the whole time i am stimulating the prostate, i feel like i am on the edge of orgasm. the build up is also very pleasurable. i get great feelings radiating all the way down to my feet.

as you can tell, i am a big proponent of prostate stimulation.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Prostate massage is a bit deep for me.

So I will just assume we are talking anal area stimulation?

BIG part of our sex life. My wife opened up a can of warms when she decided to go there good 20 years ago. She played with it and licked it.....and boy, she put me in HEAVEN. I was literally saying to myself "I'm going to marry this woman one day".

:rofl:

Anyways, I like the area stimulated but I don't like penetration deeper than .5 inch or so. My wife enjoys doing it to me and at times likes to go deeper....and I let her, but she know a FINE line:
a) when it starts hurting me
b) you are at your own risk

:rofl:

We don't use toys though, although at times she will use a baby carrot or some crazy ****....whatever she likes.

Anyways, I love it. Nothing like getting a great blowjob and having your anal area stimulated. 

Heaven on earth. She likes to do it to me, I enjoy it....we are happy.

I return the favors AND some as well on her end.....all she needs to do is speak up/no limits, I'm down whenever.

PS. I know that there is a spot in there that really does wonders. We haven't gone that far, and I would prefer to keep it that way.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

askari said:


> I've never had but like the OP would love to try.
> 
> Sadly my wife thinks BJ are simply disgusting and I am a pervert for wanting them (which she has never done).
> 
> ...


Why would you marry a woman like that? 

seriously :scratchhead:


----------



## ThirtyYearsIn (Sep 20, 2014)

I second the Njoy Pure Wand. It is a beautiful toy for men and women and will last a lifetime. If you want to get feel for it before investing, I suggest you get some gloves. If you have long nails, drop cotton balls into the fingers. It is best to trim really short, but probably shorter than most women want to wear. 

I think diet is the most important part of a good clean experience. Eat a lot of fiber and drink plenty of water. Shower to clean the outside and you may wish to get a Fleet enema bottle from the drugstore empty it out and fill it with warm water. There is no need to do a full enema/colonic, just rinse the rectum. Fill and expel a few times. I don't bother with enema. Do this ahead of time, not right before. Same with pooping. Don't do it right before. When you poop, anything that does not get out the anus will be pulled back into the colon but it takes time. 

Don't put anything in your ass that could get lost. Anal toys need a flange. It is not like a vag. It will suck things up. If it sucks up a dildo, it won't come out. 

Look at prostate milking and aneros prostate massagers. I enjoy wearing an aneros during foreplay and sex. I love having prostate massage during oral. I am happy to try to answer any questions.


----------



## lifeisbetterthanalternat (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks for the replies/advice. I still have not gotten a proper toy. I will try to find the njoy online.


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

lifeisbetterthanalternat said:


> thanks for the replies/advice. I still have not gotten a proper toy. I will try to find the njoy online.


enjoy! (i know you will)


----------



## Joylush (Sep 28, 2013)

bubba29 said:


> prostate massage has become a HUGE part of my sex life. the orgasms i have are MUCH better than anything i'd ever had before. i started with an aneros "butt plug". it is meant to be inserted and left inside. you flex your kegel muscles and it squeezes the toy against the prostate. it feels nice in conjunction with penis stimulation.
> 
> this really helped me get in touch with my prostate. with time, you realize that all orgasms emanate from the prostate whether it is stimulated or not. you feel it start down there and the explode into a typical orgasm. getting BJs or having PIV while that toy is in is incredible.
> 
> ...


Based on your suggestion and reading the reviews I just purchased this "toy". It is a tad intimidating. If you don't mind sharing which end do you use and which end would be more suitable for a woman's parts. Maybe that's to personal to ask or all based on size but that larger end seems...well....large!


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

Joylush said:


> Based on your suggestion and reading the reviews I just purchased this "toy". It is a tad intimidating. If you don't mind sharing which end do you use and which end would be more suitable for a woman's parts. Maybe that's to personal to ask or all based on size but that larger end seems...well....large!


i am gonna give you many tips. that thing seems so simple but yes, it's large, heavy and can be intimidating. don't drop it on your foot. my wife and i have tried both ends. the small end goes in much easier and is very effective. the large end works as a great handle and doesn't seem to offer any more pleasure. just don't get lube on the hand you hold it with....it will get slippery.

when inserting this toy, you have to visualize where it is going. you have accommodate the aggressive curve as you slide it in. imagine trying to swallow a banana whole. you would slide it in with the curve....not straight in. 

some people take to this toy right away. i have read many stories where people had a learning curve but now cannot live without it. for me and my prostate, it was instant but i had played with other prostate toys before. i had an awareness of where and how. for my wife, i had played with her g spot but she never had. it took some learning but she now loves it. "most powerful orgasms ever". 

if it is not great right away....give it 10 tries. if you don't like it.....sterilize it and i will buy it off you


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

HHH said:


> We have tried, but I don't think I am going in far enough and I def don't want to hurt him. Bubba29 - do you have a way to describe the "depth"?


the best thing you both can do is let your husband find it himself. he is the only one who will know how to get it in the right spot. for me, i am probably in about 3-4" pointed up to my belly button. when i find the right spot...the pleasure is instant. i need hard pressure, and short/fast thrusts. the pleasure feels much like the typical, short build up to orgasm but for the whole time it's stimulated this way.


----------



## Joylush (Sep 28, 2013)

Bubba29: You're hilarious! I tried it briefly and decided the larger end has lots of potential....at least on the front end. I didn't go too far with it because I want to save it for use with my sweetie. I'm just hope he's open to it--I'm a bit more open to new experiences and he's a tad more shy but I think he'll go for it because of how excited I am about it. I think I'll recommend he try it on himself first so he can get comfortable with it before just diving right in! 
So I appreciate the feedback. I think hearing recommendations from other men who have gone first is very reassuring.


----------



## SmokinHot (Oct 15, 2014)

just got it 55 said:


> Had my first exam with my Doc a few years ago
> 
> He's an ex Navy Doc so I am sure he has heard everything
> 
> ...


You should only worry if the doc has a hand on both shoulders


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

Joylush said:


> Bubba29: You're hilarious! I tried it briefly and decided the larger end has lots of potential....at least on the front end. I didn't go too far with it because I want to save it for use with my sweetie. I'm just hope he's open to it--I'm a bit more open to new experiences and he's a tad more shy but I think he'll go for it because of how excited I am about it. I think I'll recommend he try it on himself first so he can get comfortable with it before just diving right in!
> So I appreciate the feedback. I think hearing recommendations from other men who have gone first is very reassuring.


i also recommend you get used to it on yourself before you let your sweetie drive.


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

We tried again and Wife just can't reach it with her fingers


----------

